# highback rotation on 390 boss



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> I know there's been a few threads on this already, but I have a question specific to the 390 bosses. I found a great deal on last year's bindings ($130 down from $230. Woo!)
> 
> I know the general idea is to line up the highbacks with the edge of the board. I was doing this, but I did not follow the instructions to a T (Rome includes a fold-out pamphlet that shows all the ways you can adjust the 290 bosses. The options are ridiculous by the way - I love customization, really like the adjustment options the bosses offer).
> 
> ...


Whenever you make an adjustment on one side you are supposed to make a corresponding adjustment on the other side. Not saying it will not work otherwise but the highback will not align perfectly with the heel loop (as you have already discovered). Frankly, given the range of adjustments available I never saw a reason not to follow the instruction...

Note that there are two adjustment aspects for the highback rotation on the 390 Bosses:

The mounting holes in the *heel loop*, and
The mounting holes on the *highback piece*.
The choice of heel loop mounting hole is the 'coarse' adjustment (8°) and the choice of highback mounting hole is the 'fine' adjustment (4°). 
Check the manual, but I will to try present it in table format:


```
[B]Rotation	Heel loop		Highback[/B]
0°		Middle/Middle		back (inside)/front (outside)
4°		Middle/Middle		front (inside)/back (outside)
8°		Back/Front		back (inside)/front (outside)
12°		Back/Front		front (inside)/back (outside)
```

Now, whether one should have highback rotation at all (especially with assymetric highbacks) is a completely different question...


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah, this makes sense. Thanks hktrdr.


----------

